# Replacing broken glass on woodstove



## PA. Woodsman (May 9, 2007)

The glass on my stove recently cracked, and I would like some advice (pros and cons) about replacing it. Are there any big differences between:

1. Having a glass company cut a piece of ceramic glass (using the old one as a template) and installing it myself.
2. Having the glass company cut and install it themselves to insure it's cut and fit properly.
3. Ordering a glass from the stoveshop from Quadri-fire (it's a Dovre stove) and installing it.

Any advice will be appreciated; I don't want any screw-ups with this, especially at $ 100 +. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 9, 2007)

The local stuff will be fine if it is pyro-ceram or neo-ceram which are tranparent ceramics. Not tempered glass. Tempered glass won't last a heartbeat in a wood stove cranking hot.


----------



## Corie (May 10, 2007)

Agreed.  I'd price it out though, the local shop may charge just as much or more than Quadrafire, you really never know.  If its a glass piece with straight sides and no curves, you'll probaby be better off local though.


----------



## mtarbert (May 10, 2007)

I have bought woodstove "Glass" from these people and have been very happy with their service and prices.
    Mike        
https://secure.onedayglass.com/neoceram.php


----------



## lepp (May 10, 2007)

woodsman. I'm not familiar with that unit but does the glass have gasketing around it? If so, you need to match the gasketing diameter/dimensions. Check the manual for information about what's required to keep the warranty.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 11, 2007)

lepp said:
			
		

> woodsman. I'm not familiar with that unit but does the glass have gasketing around it? If so, you need to match the gasketing diameter/dimensions. Check the manual for information about what's required to keep the warranty.



Yes, it has gasketing around the glass. Does this have to be changed? The stove is a 14 year-old Dovre Aurora, so it's way out of warranty. Dovre was bounced around a few times, and now is "owned" by Quadri-fire. Thanks to ALL for your responses and advice!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 11, 2007)

Today I talked to the guy who was THE big Dovre dealer around here, and he said that he doesn't think that the glass should've cracked at all, no matter what happened to it. He said to use the neo-ceram like was mentioned above, and to tell them at the shop to make sure that the edges of the glass are "swiped". He said you don't have to replace the little gasketing unless it's brittle and dried out. But he says that there's no way that it should've cracked-but it did! Thanks again for all of the sound advice!


----------



## NewtownPA (May 12, 2007)

See my thread on the matter, oh, and by the way I'm a fellow Pennsylvanian!

*Glass Broke; where do I buy replacement glass? I live in Newtown, PA (lower Bucks County)*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/6596/


----------



## NewtownPA (May 12, 2007)

Oh I noticed you are from Emmaus. Have you tried the Bison meat ("*America’s Original Red-Meat*" ) from that local guy who raises wild bison (Coopersburg)? I was checking out their web site the other day. I might like to hock a piece of meat!

http://www.backyardbison.com/


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 12, 2007)

NewtownPA said:
			
		

> Oh I noticed you are from Emmaus. Have you tried the Bison meat ("*America’s Original Red-Meat*" ) from that local guy who raises wild bison (Coopersburg)? I was checking out their web site the other day. I might like to hock a piece of meat!
> 
> http://www.backyardbison.com/



Yes, I tried it last year and it's very good. He has a little stand here at the Emmaus Farmer's Market every Sunday from May till November. And thanks for the info on the stove glass!


----------



## jjbaer (May 12, 2007)

I replaced my Buck Stove glass and have a few comments:

1)  you can get glass mail order for about 60% of what a local glass shop will charge you for it.......

2)  the Neo-Ceram glass I got had the sharp edges rounded off however, the glass had a slight "rose tint" to it but my new Jotul Kennebec I got a few months ago had completely clear glass........ so it's something to think about (if you want a slight tint to it or clearer glass).....the local glass store I bought it from said that's the way it comes but most stoves come with clearer glass........


----------



## NewtownPA (May 13, 2007)

castiron said:
			
		

> I replaced my Buck Stove glass and have a few comments:
> 
> 1)  you can get glass mail order for about 60% of what a local glass shop will charge you for it.......
> 
> 2)  the Neo-Ceram glass I got had the sharp edges rounded off however, the glass had a slight "rose tint" to it but my new Jotul Kennebec I got a few months ago had completely clear glass........ so it's something to think about (if you want a slight tint to it or clearer glass).....the local glass store I bought it from said that's the way it comes but most stoves come with clearer glass........



That's interesting on point number two. I got my glass and it was slightly yellowish.... Perhaps it's just the nature of the beast with these things... I'm not sure. Anyway, it's better to be slightly yellow or red than blue or green.


----------



## jjbaer (May 14, 2007)

NewtownPA said:
			
		

> castiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes but it begs the question "why"?  Also, the consumer needs to be aware of this and ask first before buying..............


----------



## jjbaer (May 14, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:
			
		

> The glass on my stove recently cracked, and I would like some advice (pros and cons) about replacing it. Are there any big differences between:
> 
> 1. Having a glass company cut a piece of ceramic glass (using the old one as a template) and installing it myself.
> 2. Having the glass company cut and install it themselves to insure it's cut and fit properly.
> ...



Guess I never answered your question fully. 

When mine was replaced I took the old one to the shop and they measured it...that way they're responsible if it doesn't fit.........if however, it's a simple flat, rectangle or square section, you could measure it yourself and mail order the glass and save a lot of money. If so, I'd suggest you measure both pieces, then come back a day later and (without seeing the previous measurements) measure it again with a different tape measure and then compare the two measurements. That way you have taken out the error if one measurement device is inaccurate and/or if you measured incorrectly and any difference would be noted when comparing both measurements..... As they say "measure twice, cut once".....LOL


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 15, 2007)

Guess I never answered your question fully. 

When mine was replaced I took the old one to the shop and they measured it...that way they're responsible if it doesn't fit.........if however, it's a simple flat, rectangle or square section, you could measure it yourself and mail order the glass and save a lot of money. If so, I'd suggest you measure both pieces, then come back a day later and (without seeing the previous measurements) measure it again with a different tape measure and then compare the two measurements. That way you have taken out the error if one measurement device is inaccurate and/or if you measured incorrectly and any difference would be noted when comparing both measurements..... As they say "measure twice, cut once".....LOL[/quote]

Thanks for your replies. I went to a local glass shop and got a ridiculous quote of "$200-$300"; the stoveshop that used to sell Dovre is ordering it for me from Quadri-fire at $170; this way I know that it'll be the right size and glass. It's a pretty big glass, and it is rounded at the top on each side. This shop has been good to me over the years; I figured that I'd give them the business. Thanks again!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 22, 2007)

Just an update that I got the glass installed okay. The new glass actually came with a rope gasket already attached to both sides of the glass! The old one just had a gasket on the "outside" part. There are two metal clips that hold the glass in place on top, and a metal "bar" that holds it at the bottom. The gasket is pretty thick-I had to loosen the 3 screws in the bottom bar almost to the point of them coming out. I know not to overtighten them, but I'll keep a check on it-as that thick gasket compresses the screws need to be tightened just snug. And I'll make sure to check it before the first fire that they are snug-not torqued down, but snug. I'm just glad that I didn't drop it-it was easier to install it right on the door rather than try to take the door off. Anyways, the job got done. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## NewtownPA (May 24, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out!


----------

